# best APC for cleaning tyres



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

GTecniq W5
Surfex
Grime Out

what do people think??


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Grime out is very good :thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Surfex hd works very well


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Have used all of them and many other brands, I think you'd be very very hard pushed to beat grime out


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Grime out and Surfex I think are on par with each another.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Grime out - please see my recent review on it, it's the one to go for imo


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Grime out


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Not a lot in it if you start messing with ratios. 

Gonz.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

As above, Surfex HD or grime out will work wonders 🏻


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Grimeout is my go to :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Grime out for me


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Haven't any of those. I tend to stick with G101.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> Haven't any of those. I tend to stick with G101.


Me too


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would also consider Autosmart G101 :thumb:


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Do you dilute grime out for cleaning tyres?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Both work as well as each other. I'd opt for grime out and will be replacing my surfex when it runs out with it. Smells so nice so although primarily for my tyres, it will work better for the interior though due to the smell


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

What about Megs Super Degreaser?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Darren.H said:


> What about Megs Super Degreaser?


Its great...Just used it yesterday for the first time andin 4:1 ratio it cleaned my tyres spotless in 1 go.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I've never felt the need to use any of those.
Flash/Febreze does the job.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Febreze on your tyres? They'll smell lovely lol. 

Cooks


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

I'll be honest i just use my normal shampoo on them & a good scrub & always does the trick.

Am i missing out on something here?


----------



## silverfox830 (Apr 4, 2014)

Id never use an APC on tires.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Britemax grime out or TUF tyre cleaner .


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Meguire's APC should have been on here, that's my choice.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

G101 @ 1:4 for me, although 1:10 does any okay job too


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

silverfox830 said:


> Id never use an APC on tires.


Do you just buy new tyres every time?


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

silverfox830 said:


> Id never use an APC on tires.


Why not if I may ask?


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

I use either Optimum Power Clean or BH Surfex - both excel at this task.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2016)

Surfex is excellent. Will admit I've not tried the other two, but Surfex @ 10:1 makes short work of tyres and is a good first hit an alloys too.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

+1...


----------

